# Hope!!!! ❤❤❤❤❤❤



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you all for all the kind words and encouragement and patience! I am in love 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

awwwww.....so adorable holding on to you already! safe travels home!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Omd finally!!!! Now let the fun begin!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Your Beautiful BabY******
*So Happy for You**
*Nickee**


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

:mellow::chili::chili:More pics, more pics please....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:tender:Hope is adorable!! :tender: I am so excited for you.....can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful Hope with her beautiful Mommy.:wub::wub:

Congratulations!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope has arrived! :chili::chili::chili::chili:

She is gorgeous!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Precious!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome hope!! Im glad you made it safe with your precious little girl, shes adorable!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Very cute! So glad to see you finally together


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yaaaaaaay!
:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Hope*

So happy for you! Enjoy your new girl!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations! She's very cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm so happy for you!! We've all been waiting right along with you so it's very exciting.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Hope is soooo cute!!! Cuddle and give her kisses for us!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome Hope. You are a little cutie.:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She's adorable!!!! You look so happy!!! Congrats!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well it's about time. :angry::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What a cutie pie. :wub::wub: And what work to get little Hope but so worth it. So what airport did you end up having to go to? You and Hope will sleep like logs tonight!!!:chili::chili: Can't wait to see more.


----------



## huff1472 (Jan 12, 2013)

Awwww! Congrats!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!!! Yaaaay!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Shes sooooo cute! Nice Team u 2 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope is so precious :tender:


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

She's too cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Soo exciting. Welcome little one. What a sweetie. Congratulations :cheer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Goodness! That is a cute puppy! How exciting for you! Can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awwwww. She is adorable and you two look like you go together. Now the fun begins


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome home Hope!! How precious!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh good....you finally get to hold your Hope in your arms. I bet she was one tired little puppy...and you as well. I am just so happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:wub:Such a beautiful baby girl! So glad she's finally home with you!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::chili: YAY! Welcome home...Hope!!!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope is so adorably cute:aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats! Hope is so sweet :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations :aktion033: Hopeis beautiful :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So happy it all worked out for you so soon. I remember your first thread about getting a puppy. What a success story. :thumbsup:

Your little Hope is stunning and I love her name BTW. :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome home little Hope, you are adorable!!!!:wub: Can't wait to hear more about her!!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you all!!! We are so tired but she is doing great. Vet check clear (minus ear infection) and she slept in bed all night and I put her on the Ugo potty first thing and said "go potty" and she DID and then I put her in her x-pen wirh the potty after a little cuddle with my kids and she walked right over to it and pooped! Not bad for the first day!



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh she is so cute. I didn't realize you had a lab too! And it looks like they are getting along.


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes I have a shih-tzu also. They are all so wonderful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Such adorable pics....her love her near the lab. :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

oh my she is SO CUUUUTE! Seriously I can't stand it! Love that she's an Alabama girl as my mom's from there! I don't even have to tell you to enjoy her because I know you are!! :wub: :wub: Spoil away!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG She is sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yup! She's a doll! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How very, very precious is she----worth the wait totally!
She is gorgeous! I love her little total look!
Enjoy your beginnings. . . .


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

What a cute girl!!


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She us just darling:wub:. Congratulations and best wishes with her.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

She is just darling! Bet you are having a wonderful, fun weekend!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! I will try not to hoard the active topics section anymore. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm so excited for you! Oh those first couple days with the new puppy are the best! She is a doll!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She's as smart as she is cute<3. Looks like a happy family. Can't wait to see more pix! What breeder is she from? I must have missed it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just have to drop in to ....scream....yipppeee.:w00t: Treasure every moment....ah...puppy love.:wub:


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> She's as smart as she is cute<3. Looks like a happy family. Can't wait to see more pix! What breeder is she from? I must have missed it.
> 
> 
> Thank you  she is from ALWAYS MALTESE in Arab, Alabama. Alan and Veronica Fawcett. I can't believe I ALMOST bought a BYB puppy. I couldn't imagine not having THIS little girl. I think today has to be bath day though lol.
> ...


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I just have to drop in to ....scream....yipppeee.:w00t: Treasure every moment....ah...puppy love.:wub:


Lol 😊😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

She's just beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She is adorable...you are going to spoil her so badly...Mia is spoiled, but she's so sweet we just can't help it.*


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh yes she is getting spoiled...and no I can't help it. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She's soooo cute! 

May I ask where you got that pink bed? I like it!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

blueyedmomshell said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> > She's as smart as she is cute<3. Looks like a happy family. Can't wait to see more pix! What breeder is she from? I must have missed it.
> ...


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> She's soooo cute!
> 
> May I ask where you got that pink bed? I like it!


I got it at Petco...online  she loves it!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Omg I have to share. Lol



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Lynn - those photos are too much. I love her stretched out and oh, in the dress. :wub::wub: I'm in love. :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope is such a darling little girl!

You need to update your siggie since you aren't waiting for Hope any more!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh she is really too cute!!! You must be ecstatic! Love all the pictures you are posting...keep 'em coming!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:wub::wub::wub::wub:OMG! Hope is too adorable! That pic of her sleeping is to die for!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Shes an angel :innocent::innocent:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She adorable!


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

OMG... she is just adorable- love her on her back in the bed. Just ordered a dress for mine- can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Hope is such a darling little girl!
> 
> You need to update your siggie since you aren't waiting for Hope any more!


Thanks for reminding me!! 😊



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Hope looks adorable in her little pink dress.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

She is beautiful and looks so happy! I love her dress!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG she is just the cutest little thing. She looks so very happy with her new Mom!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a doll!!! Love her dress!!!!! Fits her to p-erfection! Well, what is her little personality like? how is she doing??? more details please:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:wub:She is a living doll.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope is adorable!! she looks like she is having fun..


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Maisie and Me said:


> What a doll!!! Love her dress!!!!! Fits her to p-erfection! Well, what is her little personality like? how is she doing??? more details please:HistericalSmiley:.


Well...she is doing great! She is definitely spoiled. I was worried when they said she was a pistol that it meant she wouldn't want to be held...but being held is ALL she wants. When she plays she is the most hyper little energetic thing ever! When she is near her Ugo she is amazingly potty trained!!! She sleeps through the night easily and goes on the potty first thing. I took her to work with me twice...and although she is improving she barks too too much so sadly I will have to leave her home tomorrow. Probably best that she gets completely potty trained at home first. I think all the excitement with so many people loving on her made her too excited. I just didn't want to be apart. I will be able to come home during lunch to check in her though. Other than that she is so lovable and cuddly and just awesome . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh she's just perfect I especially love her in the cute dress.


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

luvsmalts said:


> Oh she's just perfect I especially love her in the cute dress.


Thank you, it's one of four lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynn, the pics of her in the dress are way too cute. She is a doll. Love her!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You both look great!!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Cuteness!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

What a little beauty.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

She is a cutie pie..that's for sure!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha! Love the pic of Hope in your shirt! She's a doll!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hope is such a dollbaby!!!!!! So glad she is doing well!!! I knew you would be pleased!!!!!:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Hope*

So happy for you! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry I didn't respond sooner! Thank you guys so much!!! I had to go out of town for a day and I was SO nervous to leave Hope ( the photographer said the landlord didn't allow dogs  ) and when I came back I swore she looked skinny. She does not eat much. I hope that gets better :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Both of you are beautiful!


----------



## Mindy's Mom (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hope Is Just Beautiful.*
*So Happy for you.*
*Glad to see more pictures.*
*Keep us Up-dated/*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------

